# Fire HD 8 review and unboxing



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never done one of these before, but couldn't find one this morning and couldn't even leave a review on Amazon. It said the product could only be reviewed after it was released. Guess someone forgot to update that page. Like I said, never did one of these before, and in fact, had to search youtube to figure out how to get my webcam turned on.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the video.  I've been waiting for reviews.  

Are there any ads lurking anywhere or is this one ad free?

Do the fonts render well in reading or can you see jaggies?


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice review, thanks!

How does the back of the tablet feel - slick or textured?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

German_Translator said:


> Nice review, thanks!
> 
> How does the back of the tablet feel - slick or textured?


Slick. It's smooth and shiny.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

NightReader said:


> Thanks for the video. I've been waiting for reviews.
> 
> Are there any ads lurking anywhere or is this one ad free?
> 
> Do the fonts render well in reading or can you see jaggies?


Mine is ad-supported but I only see them on the screensaver when I wake the Kindle up. As soon as I hit the home button, they're gone. So far, all of them have just been Amazon related. My other Kindle also had ads and so I'm used to seeing them and barely aware they're there unless one catches my eye for some reason.

As far as fonts, I switched from Bookerly to Palatino, but that's just my personal preference. It's what I use when writing. I don't notice any jagged edges, but I may not be the best to ask that because I use reading glasses.


----------

